# PD-M520 vs PD-M505



## addarqueal (Sep 2, 2009)

I want to buy some clipless pedals and I wanted some advice....
I can either buy the PD-M505 for $35 or I can get the PD-M520 for $45.

Which one should i get? Is the PD- M520 worth the extra 10 bucks. Ive heard a lot about the 520, but cant find review on the 505.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Well worth the extra $. The 520's have more consistent release.


----------



## addarqueal (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you. I will get the 520


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I can't say I have had a problem with my 505s, but the newer design of the 520s are a little better in the mud. I run 540s on my MTB.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I own both and the 520s are a far better pedal. I put the 505s on my roadbike and don't even really like them there.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

lucifer said:


> I own both and the 520s are a far better pedal. I put the 505s on my roadbike and don't even really like them there.


I came close to replacing the 505s on my cross bike, but I realized that worn cleats were the problem, not the pedals.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the 520 on each of my 3 bikes. They are great pedals, especially for the price. They are only $37 on Jenson.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

addarqueal said:


> Thank you. I will get the 520


Good call. I recommend checking the release tension before riding with them. Here mine are adjusted about 1/2 way. As you back off the allen screw the black plate I'm pointing to moves upward, making it easier to un-clip. There are 2 per pedal. I wouldn't back it completely off though, because then you can un-clip accidentally, which also can lead to a crash. As you get used to them you can tighten them up, a little at a time. I also spray mine with silicone every now and then, keeps them working smoothly.


----------



## Gromit_dog (Dec 2, 2008)

I have both and honestly don't think there is too much difference between the two other than the 520 has the better cartridge bearing setup and the 505 has the spindle and nut setup. 505's should be dirt cheap as they are an oem pedal and there should be lots of 'take offs' at your LBS.


----------



## styonile (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd pick the 520 as well they're reliable and they're not expensive at all.


----------

